# Wie weit muss die Steinmauer entfernt sein?



## Murmel (4. Apr. 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
wir planen unseren Teich umzusetzen, so nah wie möglich an eine Steinmauer. an die Steinmauer direkt möchten wir ihn nicht machen daher wieviel Abstand muss der Teich zur Mauer haben, damit die Folie weit genug aufliegt, also nicht mehr in den Teich ruscht? Wir möchten sie dann nochmal mit steinen befestigen bzw sie auflegen!
Danke schonmal im Voraus für Antwort und bei weiteren Fragen nur her 
Im Anhang mal noch ein Bild zum besseren Vorstellen 





Der Boden wurde mittlerweile begradigt so das wir am Samstag mit dem Abstecken des Teiches beginnen wollen 

Ganz liebe Grüsse 
Murmel


----------



## jochen (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie weit muss die Steinmauer entfernt sein?*

Hi Murmel,

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen im Forum,

mit vorhandenen Steinmauern (allerdings Trockenmauern) am Teich hatten wir bei unseren Teichbau ebenfalls zu kämpfen.

Ich legte meinen Teich in etwa so an, das eine Sumpfzone (10cm Tief) in einer Breite von mindestens 30cm entlang der Trockenmauer gebaut wurde.
Die Folie wurde dann an der Mauer senkrecht nach oben gestellt und mit Eichenstämmen, Wurzeln, Pflanzen und Steinen etc. getarnt, und somit auch vor den Umkippen-fallen gesichert.
Bin mit der Ausführung total zufrieden und gefallen tut es mir persönlich recht gut.

Hier der Threat dazu mit mehreren Bildern...hat mir damals gut geholfen... 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2354


----------



## Murmel (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie weit muss die Steinmauer entfernt sein?*

huhu jochen 

sorry aber ich bin weiss gott noch kein profi was den teichbau und seine zonen betrifft? sumpfzone is das die erste "stufe" sozusagen im teich wo auch die ufermatten rangemacht werden?

Lg
Dany


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie weit muss die Steinmauer entfernt sein?*

Hallo Dany,

von mir erstmal noch: *Herzlich Willkommen im Forum*.
Bevor Ihr mit dem Buddeln anfangt, lies Dich doch mal bitte in die obersten Themen hier ein!
So vermeidest Du gravierende Anfängerfehler. 

Bei der Mauer kommt es meiner Meinung nach darauf an, wie stabil sie ist... muss sie viel Wasserdruck aushalten, dann sollte sie auch entsprechend stabil sein. 
Endet dort nur der Ufergraben, könntet Ihr direkt bis ran, denn der macht sicher weniger Druck/Ärger als ein 1m tiefes Loch direkt daneben.


----------



## Murmel (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie weit muss die Steinmauer entfernt sein?*

huhu Annett,
danke werde ich sofort tuen 
da die mauer sehr instabil is möchte ich eigentlich nich das sie gross an wasserdruck aushalten soll.  ich möchte nur keinen platz verschwenden (von dem wir leider schon so zu wenig im garten haben)


----------



## jochen (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie weit muss die Steinmauer entfernt sein?*

Hi Dany,

Stimmt, Sumpfzone ist ein dehnbarer Begriff, sagen wir mal die Wasserzone von 0- 20cm Tiefe.
Dann kommt die Flachwasserzone von ca. 20-40cm.

Diese beiden Zonen eignen sich auch am besten für die Bepflanzung, alles tiefere ist nur geeignet für Seerosen in der entsprechenden Tiefe, oder für Unterwasserpflanzen.


----------



## Murmel (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie weit muss die Steinmauer entfernt sein?*

huhu ihr Lieben
ich habe heute die Unterlagen von Naturagart bekommen und bin begeistert aber momentan noch von den vielen infos erschlagen ;-)
naturagart empfiehlt ja diesen uferwall.... klingt für mich wirklich sehr verständlich, wo aber wird dort dann die ufermatte befestigt bzw. hier im forum steht das sie von der äussern uferseite über den uferwall in den teich ragt, aber transportiert die dann nicht auch dünger in den eigentlichen teich? und wie tief soll dieser bereich sein?


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie weit muss die Steinmauer entfernt sein?*

Hi Dany,

lies Dir die Unterlagen nochmal in Ruhe durch, oder hier den Fachbeitrag zum gleichen Thema. 
Die Wasseroberfläche im Teich liegt etwas höher als die Oberfläche des Substrates im Ufergraben. Dort verdunstet auch mehr Wasser als im Teich - also "strömt" es nur vom Teich in den Graben nach und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Murmel (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie weit muss die Steinmauer entfernt sein?*

huhu annett,
danke  wenn ich es also nu dann verstanden habe muss ich in den ufergraben gar kein wasser geben da dieser sich das ganze wasser aus dem teich über die matte zieht? ui da fühle ich mich ja wieder in die schulzeit mit osmose unnd co versetzt *fg*


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie weit muss die Steinmauer entfernt sein?*

Hi,

genau... 





> wenn ich es also nu dann verstanden habe muss ich in den ufergraben gar kein wasser geben da dieser sich das ganze wasser aus dem teich über die matte zieht?


Allerdings hat das nix mit Osmose zu tun.  
Schon eher mit Kapillarkräften oder der Saugfähigkeit des Materials... keine Ahnung wie das fachlich richtig heißt.

Wenn es allerdings richtig heiß wird, dann kann es sein, dass die Matte nicht mehr genug Wasser in den Graben schafft. 
Also muss man dann schon mal mit dem Gartenschlauch nachhelfen.


----------



## Murmel (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie weit muss die Steinmauer entfernt sein?*

huhu
ok gut nu hab ichs verstanden 

haben heute mit grube ausheben begonnen und ich bin irgendwie leicht enttäuscht das wirs wegen uferwall und graben doch nicht auf so viel wasseroberfläche kommen :-( is nu alles kleiner als gedacht so wie es scheint aber naja lieber richtig anlegen und klein als falsch anlegen und nie freude dran :-( hatte zwar gedacht das unsere unmengen an goldfischlies sich über mehr wasser freuen nu bekommen se leider weniger :-(
der jetzige teich kann nur so gross sein wie er is weil wirklich alles falsch gemacht wurde... keine terassen keine uferzonen nix bin aber im grunde doch ganz froh das wirs neu mach und dann auch richtig und mit vielen blühenden pflanzen


----------



## jochen (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie weit muss die Steinmauer entfernt sein?*

Hi Dany,

ist es nicht möglich an einer Seite des Teiches ohne jegliche Stufen zu bauen?
Ich meine damit eine Zone mit ca. 15-20cm Breite zum befestigen der Folie und dann direkt in die Tiefe.
Auf der Breite von 15-20cm kannst du die Folie mit Eichenstämmen, Steinen, etc befestigen, man kann damit sogar prima Unterstände für Fische bauen, ähnlich einen natürlichen unterspülten Ufer, meine Fische lieben das. (momentan eher die __ Kröten... )

So gewinnst du sehr viel Wassermenge mehr.

Die Wasserwerte im Teich werden durch diese Bauweise viel stabiler, und der Teich wird dadurch nicht so schnell erhitzt, wie wenn er rundum eine Sumpfzone besitzt.

Am Steilufer kannst du dann Pflanztaschen befestigen, und die selben dann mit Pflanzen bestücken, damit verlierst du keinen Platz und kannst dennoch jede Menge Pflanzen unterbringen und somit den Teich die überflüssigen Nährstoffe entziehen.

In der Antwort 8 dieses Thema hat Karsten das sehr gut erklärt und eine prima Zeichnung dazu gestellt, statt der Böschungsmatte kannst du wie oben beschrieben Pflanztaschen anbringen, muß aber nicht sein.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1163/?q=Ufergestaltung


----------



## Murmel (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie weit muss die Steinmauer entfernt sein?*

Hallo Jochen 

wow ich bin wirklich im richtigen forum angekommen ihr seit super und sehr geduldig mit mir 

Also na klaro kann ich an einer seite steil runter gehen *guteidee*
nun habe ich mir den link durchgelesen und mir gedacht würde an dieser stelle nicht auch die 120 lange ufermatte von naturagart gehen? 
und was is denn der unterschied wzischen einer pflanzentasche einer böschungsmatte und einer ufermatte? *sorry*
Lg
Dany


----------



## jochen (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie weit muss die Steinmauer entfernt sein?*

Hallo Dany,

Ich denke mal diese Seite wird dir weiterhelfen.

Auf der Linkseite>>>
Produkte...klick...Teiche...klick...Uferbau...klick... 



Es gibt auch andere Anbieter außer N..uragart, aber die sind schon recht gut.
Du musst nicht unbedingt so befestigen wie bei den Link zu lesen ist, ein normaler Zelthäring genügt auch, aber immer die Kapillarwirkung beachten.

Ansonsten würde ich kein Kokosmaterial als Pflanztaschen verwenden die verrotten und reisen dann ab, daher ist das Material von N..uragart sehr zu empfehlen, so gut wie unverrotbar un sieht noch relativ natürlich aus.

Auf dieser Seite kannst du viel zum Teich lernen und dir auch Ideen hohlen, stöbere ein wenig darin herum und suche...ist ja Ostern da wird ja gerne gesucht... 

wenn noch Fragen auftreten, her damit...

Ach ja wenn du ein Steilufer bauen möchtest mußt du natürlich die steilen Stellen befestigen oder dein Bodenaufbau hält von alleine Stand, so wie bei mir, ich musste den Teich mit den Preßlufthammer graben... ,


  aber es hat sich gelohnt.

Auf den Bild sieht man auch wie steil ich die Böschung gemacht habe, ich bin direkt in eine Tiefe von 1,5m gegangen an der gegenüberliegenden Seite ist dann die Sumpfzone...an der Steinmauer...  wie bei dir.

    

Frohe Ostern.


----------



## Murmel (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie weit muss die Steinmauer entfernt sein?*

Hallo Jochen,
also kann ich so eine Naturagart taschenmatte nehmen sie oben auf die folie auflegen, mit schönen sandsteinen beschwerden und nach unten hin wie terassen bepflanzen? kann ich de taschen denn dann auc h viel bepflanzen (wg nährstoffarm und nährstoffreich) so ganz entscheiden kann ich mich nun auch nicht ob wir eine 120er ufermatte oder eine pflanzentaschenmatte nehmen sollen.....

ganz liebe grüsse
Dany


----------



## jochen (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie weit muss die Steinmauer entfernt sein?*

Hi Dany,

kannst du beides machen die Entscheidung mußt du aber selber treffen.


----------

